# Possible El Ninja 1000 candidate $500?



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Just noticed this, has 5 days left. In Georgia. It comes with a parts bike too. You could probably get it running and ride it home! Norm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/zx-1...arts-bike_W0QQitemZ280219095705QQcmdZViewItem


----------

